# Shihtzu doesn't like being left alone



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nessa our 9 week old shihtzu at night doesn't like being left alone, she cries all night. In the end last night at 3am we brought her up here and she slept at the end of our bed, something I Have never done with the borders. They were excellent, they slept well from day 1.

Yesterday we nipped to the shop, we were gone about an hour, when we came back Nessa was upstairs and as we approached her she barked and growled at us, she did the same when we brought her upstairs at 3am. It's as though she is angry we have left her alone??? she calms down once you pick her up and give her a cuddle.

How can I get around this? I know it's early days for her in her new home so maybe this will pass.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

it will pass usually only a few days of crying if they tend to do this, you have to be strong and not give in. Give her a wee last thing at night, hot water bottle in crate and cover crate with blanket, leave no lights or music on and she will settle. it's all a bit much for her as it's only been a week since she was with her mum. I use to give Meg a very small biscuit to go to bed with and she was great. 

if this doesn't work take crate up by your bed and gradually as she gets alittle older move crate then on to landing and then down stairs again. People have told me this works but i've never done it.

she looks adorable have fun with her


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I think if you look at any description of shihtzu temperament your pup is displaying normal breed behaviour


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

rona said:


> I think if you look at any description of shihtzu temperament your pup is displaying normal breed behaviour


Agree with Rona....sounds very normal for Shih Tzu's!

Give it more time till you leave her I think, but it seems normal IMO


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh good, thank you all x


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

definitely make sure she has her own little 'den' so she feels safe - a crate is great for this with a blanket draped over the top too so it feels cosier.

good luck!


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Shall try that tonight, thanks.


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

rona said:


> I think if you look at any description of shihtzu temperament your pup is displaying normal breed behaviour


lol my shih tzu can't be a normal shih tzu then!


----------



## PetGadgets (Jul 30, 2009)

Jem29 said:


> Nessa our 9 week old shihtzu at night doesn't like being left alone, she cries all night. In the end last night at 3am we brought her up here and she slept at the end of our bed, something I Have never done with the borders. They were excellent, they slept well from day 1.
> 
> Yesterday we nipped to the shop, we were gone about an hour, when we came back Nessa was upstairs and as we approached her she barked and growled at us, she did the same when we brought her upstairs at 3am. It's as though she is angry we have left her alone??? she calms down once you pick her up and give her a cuddle.
> 
> How can I get around this? I know it's early days for her in her new home so maybe this will pass.


Hi there.
I think this might help you:
*Funny Things Pets Do to Get Our Attention*

When it comes to getting out attention, children and pets are quite the experts. However, since most of us expect children to go out of their way to get us to notice them, we are not as surprised or as astounded as when our pets pull off some great feat just to say, "Here I am". Here are but a few of the things that have pet owners cracking up.

As cat lovers know, our cute feline buddies have a thing about sleeping in places you just can't ignore. Among them are actual parts of our bodies when we are in the middle of doing something perhaps not so physically active, for instance sitting at a computer or reading a book. It is not entirely uncommon to see a cat owner working at a computer with a cat dangling from a shoulder, or lying on a bed with a book and to see a cat on the pillow wrapped around it's owners head. For those who have had cats for a while, having one perched, hanging, or nesting on some part of their bodies is natural, kind of like wearing jewelry or clothes.

Dogs are also clear communicators when it comes to asking their owners for acknowledgement. Very often in a quite verbal manner, either by whining, whimpering, and, yes, even barking, dogs will always achieve their goal in getting the attention they want. However, they can do much more than that when they want the job done right, such as a harmless nip on the butt or perhaps sitting right in front of the TV. When there is a baby in the house, some have been known to follow the baby around in the hopes of stealing away some of the attention. 
In the case of birds, many are genuinely surprised to find out that their feathered friends are second to none in this particular issue. Different kinds of birds are also well-known for their singular abilities where catching attention is concerned. Don't forget some of these cuties can talk, and when they do, they don't beat around the bush. After all, I'm sure many would agree that hearing your parrot use phrases like, "I'm here moron" will certainly do the trick and send the message home. 
One last thing to consider is that if your pet is going to great lengths to get your attention, it is possible you are not spending enough time with them and therefore should devote a little more time to just hanging out with them.

If you're tired of the same old game of fetch and are stumped as to new games you can play, there are lots of fantastic toys you can try out. Maybe they just want some good old-fashioned pampering, and there are lots of treats that will accomplish just that. Check out some really great Pet Gadgets, from training aids to toy treats; furniture to grooming products. You'll find a way to give your pets the extra attention they seek.
If you enjoyed this article, please feel free to post it to your site or blog and forward this link to your friends. Have a great day!


----------



## PetGadgets (Jul 30, 2009)

Jem29 said:


> Nessa our 9 week old shihtzu at night doesn't like being left alone, she cries all night. In the end last night at 3am we brought her up here and she slept at the end of our bed, something I Have never done with the borders. They were excellent, they slept well from day 1.
> 
> Yesterday we nipped to the shop, we were gone about an hour, when we came back Nessa was upstairs and as we approached her she barked and growled at us, she did the same when we brought her upstairs at 3am. It's as though she is angry we have left her alone??? she calms down once you pick her up and give her a cuddle.
> 
> How can I get around this? I know it's early days for her in her new home so maybe this will pass.


Hi there.
I think this might help you:
*Funny Things Pets Do to Get Our Attention* ut:

When it comes to getting out attention, children and pets are quite the experts. However, since most of us expect children to go out of their way to get us to notice them, we are not as surprised or as astounded as when our pets pull off some great feat just to say, Here I am. Here are but a few of the things that have pet owners cracking up.:cursing:

As cat lovers know, our cute feline buddies have a thing about sleeping in places you just cant ignore. Among them are actual parts of our bodies when we are in the middle of doing something perhaps not so physically active, for instance sitting at a computer or reading a book. It is not entirely uncommon to see a cat owner working at a computer with a cat dangling from a shoulder, or lying on a bed with a book and to see a cat on the pillow wrapped around its owners head. For those who have had cats for a while, having one perched, hanging, or nesting on some part of their bodies is natural, kind of like wearing jewelry or clothes.

Dogs are also clear communicators when it comes to asking their owners for acknowledgement. Very often in a quite verbal manner, either by whining, whimpering, and, yes, even barking, dogs will always achieve their goal in getting the attention they want. However, they can do much more than that when they want the job done right, such as a harmless nip on the butt or perhaps sitting right in front of the TV. When there is a baby in the house, some have been known to follow the baby around in the hopes of stealing away some of the attention. 
In the case of birds, many are genuinely surprised to find out that their feathered friends are second to none in this particular issue. Different kinds of birds are also well-known for their singular abilities where catching attention is concerned. Dont forget some of these cuties can talk, and when they do, they dont beat around the bush. After all, Im sure many would agree that hearing your parrot use phrases like, Im here moron will certainly do the trick and send the message home. 
One last thing to consider is that if your pet is going to great lengths to get your attention, it is possible you are not spending enough time with them and therefore should devote a little more time to just hanging out with them.

If youre tired of the same old game of fetch and are stumped as to new games you can play, there are lots of fantastic toys you can try out. Maybe they just want some good old-fashioned pampering, and there are lots of treats that will accomplish just that. Check out some really great Pet Gadgets, from training aids to toy treats; furniture to grooming products. Youll find a way to give your pets the extra attention they seek.
If you enjoyed this article, please feel free to post it to your site or blog and forward this link to your friends. Have a great day!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Buggles said:


> lol my shih tzu can't be a normal shih tzu then!


Why what's yours like?


----------

